# Thinking about fostering kittens or a mom and kittens!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Today I was at Petco and Action Program for Animals was there having dog and cat adoptions. They are having a "Save a Kitten" fundraiser on Friday to help with the costs of this year kitten season. They are hoping to save and place 300 kittens. So, I got to talking to one of the ladies and before I realized it the next words that come out of my mouth are "Do you need help?". So she gets me the paperwork and information, they have a foster class and they do a home inspection. I have a vacant room upstairs that is big and bright, quiet that I think would be perfect. I still have not talked to my husband about it (I am afraid he might say no!) but it would be so nice to be able to do more! I will let you know what happens! As you can see I am super excited just thinking about it!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

AHH! I can't believe no one commented on this, I think that is super exciting and I hope you do end up doing it.. it's so rewarding, have you ever fostered a pregnant Mom cat before? 

I had a foster cat last year who had a litter in my house on April 11th, 2013, and man oh man, I was so attached to those kittens, I am so happy for all of them as they all got wonderful homes & I still am in contact with the homes and get to see pictures and I know how they're all doing. <3 They were my very first litter I have ever had born in my home through fostering, and I am excited for this kitten season to foster another pregnant momma cat and have some more kittens. <3

Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Catlover Danielle is right! How did we miss this?!
Jetlaya, just from other things you've posted, I think you'd be terrific at this!! I hope you decide to do this and I hope with your husband's understanding!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhh a mom and her kitties...i would DIE!!!!!! too cute!!!! it would be wonderful if you could!! it would be wonderful if we all could


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Jetlaya, did you end up fostering the kittens?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not yet. I have not taken the fostering class. I will let you know how it all goes.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't mean to sound nosy, but -well, I am nosy.  You said you hadn't talked to your husband in case he said no...Just wondering whether there's any news on that front? 

And feel free to tell me none of my business!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a mom and 5 babies right now! They are about 10 days old and just as cute as can be. Zoey is such a good momma, I really don't do anything except bring her food and sweet talk her - she does all the work. I changed her bedding yesterday and there was not one speck of dirt or poop or anything else on it! What a good momma. I'm so amazed at how big the babies have gotten in just a few day!
You will love the experience - I am so far.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I would be just hopeless at this, far too emotional when its a bad situation and I know i would just get too attached to every one that crossed my path. So I totally admire everyone who can do this and so help. I have become a good fund raiser and promoter for shelters in UAE. 
Good Luck with becoming a fosterer.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

spirite said:


> I don't mean to sound nosy, but -well, I am nosy.  You said you hadn't talked to your husband in case he said no...Just wondering whether there's any news on that front?
> 
> And feel free to tell me none of my business!


Oh, no! Feel free to ask anything! I have been waiting for the right time on that front too. The lat two weeks have been hectic for everyone here. Now that there is peace and quiet (no tax season, no high school proms, no more choir rehearsals, business picking up, etc. etc.) I can talk to him. He says he is not really an animal person, however he was the one that stayed up with my dog Lilly when she was terminal and loves that Nyska has chosen him as her person. Nyska will sit on his lap if given any lap choice.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope you do it! It really is the most amazing experience.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I have a mom and 5 babies right now! They are about 10 days old and just as cute as can be. Zoey is such a good momma, I really don't do anything except bring her food and sweet talk her - she does all the work. I changed her bedding yesterday and there was not one speck of dirt or poop or anything else on it! What a good momma. I'm so amazed at how big the babies have gotten in just a few day!
> You will love the experience - I am so far.


Marcia...can you snap some new pictures please??? I ADORE kittens...such a weakness!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Jetlaya, I'm glad you're not offended. Aha, it sounds like your husband might go for it from what you say - especially since his wife has strategically waited for the right moment to bring it up.  

Jenny bf, I think I'd become too attached too. I'd still be willing to foster adults, though, if my girls weren't so uncooperative. It's great that you're working with shelters in UAE. Not to get off topic, but is the culture about pets different?


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I would love to foster cats but I just don't have enough room. I live in a spacious mobile home but don't have an extra room to use for the kits. I hope your hubby agrees since it sounds like you have a really nice room to foster them, good idea.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

We have an extra room we can use to foster a mother cat and her kittens. The volunteer coordinator at the shelter has asked me to do that so I filled out an application to do it. I'm concerned about our territorial black cat Inky. He growls at the mailman when he walks within a few feet of our front porch. He's not going to like smelling other cats or hearing other cats in that room. I'm not sure how it's going to go.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that no fur flies.

It's kinda cute though, that you have a kitty who grows at the mailman! Is the mailman scared at all?


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm doing my first cat fostering starting today. I'm getting a mother cat and five kittens. They're 8 weeks old but they need to weigh 3 pounds before they can be spayed or neutered. I expect to have them for a week or two. 

I placed an ad on Craigslist explaining that I'm fostering the cats and will announce when the shelter has them ready for adoption.

Flamepoint Siamese mix kittens available soon


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

spirite said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed that no fur flies.
> 
> It's kinda cute though, that you have a kitty who grows at the mailman! Is the mailman scared at all?


I'm sure he doesn't hear Inky.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I found it quite easy to start out with the momma and her 4 kittens. Basically all you have to do is feed her and keep things clean. She does all the work. Two weeks later I added 3 more and she took them in like a champ, then another feral boy and now is on her 3rd batch of foster kittens with 3-4 week old kittens (not counting the feral boy) I brought home today.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

We got the kittens about 10 days ago. We had supervised visits between the mother cat and our cats. Then by Sunday we let the kittens out first thing in the morning and it's gone well. Lately I've been putting them in their room at 8:00 PM and then let them back out around 6:00 AM. I take the kittens two at a time to their room. Luckily the kittens are all sleepy after having their wet food so they don't try too hard to get back out of the bedroom when I put other ones in there.

Inky pretty much ignores the cats unless they get too close and then he hisses. The worst time was one time after supper when all the cats get their wet food. Mama and the kittens got their plate. Inky got all hissy because the kittens were getting too close to his food. Then Patches got scared because Inky was hissing so much. Another time Patches was too rough when he was playing with one of the kittens so mama cat let him have it. After that, Patches spent his time upstairs and wouldn't even eat his wet food for a day or two. Then at supper time I took his food upstairs for a couple of days. Today he was downstairs at their supper time. I sat on the floor and kept the kittens away while our boys ate their food. 

Having foster kittens is fun but it's also stressful. I'm paranoid I'm going to accidentally hurt one of them by stepping on them. The volunteer coordinator said I was the best person for the job. The person who brought in the mother cat and the kittens is her niece so I really, really want everything to go well. 

The mother cat is going in to be spayed on Monday morning. When I pick her up I'll be taking in the kittens to be evaluated. They might be fixed on Thursday. So I expect to take them back for recovery until the following Monday.

After that I'm done with kittens and I'll only have had them for 3 weeks. I expect to foster one or two of the older adult cats for awhile so their space can be taken up by more adoptable cats. By sometime in the fall there should be room for them to go back. Since I'm a cat socializer I'll be able to take a senior cat or two that I really like.


----------

